# How did this float job come out?



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

You could take the "floaters" advise anf slap on 2 coats of Valspar and be done with it( be sure not to knock off the sanding dust ).
Or you could get a real "floater" in there to do it right:whistling2:


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

Where I am in central fl. this is a very big problem, they come in and do bad mud work and usually get away with it because the texture will hide it. After it's been painted it does't look too bad. Then a couple years down the road when problems do start showing up they are long gone. If I was you I would go around and check every seam and every joint they taped very close. To fix this is a big deal that texture has to be scrapped off, the joints remudded, then retextured. Make sure you also check where the wall meets the ceiling. Keep us posted. FYI these joints should have at least 2 coats of mud 3 is even better.


----------



## rightit (Mar 5, 2011)

Thanks for your responses. I had a quality contractor/friend come take a look. Not the best, but definitely not the worst. My biggest relief is that areas where I thought the tape might be an issue aren't. So the project moves forward toward the deadline.

Thanks again!


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

Despite what the friend said, you need another coat of mud on the tape:yes:


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

I agree with crisn. I think your friend may be a g/c (general contractor) my suggestion would be to call a drywall contractor and have him look at it and give you a estimate it may surprise you. For someone with the tools and experience this won't be that big a job.


----------



## rightit (Mar 5, 2011)

chrisn said:


> Despite what the friend said, you need another coat of mud on the tape:yes:


I appreciate the follow-up response, and if it was anyone else, I would have my doubts. But I've known this guy for decades and called him because he is not only the most knowledgeable person I know in all aspects of construction, but also the most anal about doing the job right (and knowing what 'right' is). If he said the tape was fine, believe me, it was beyond doubt fine.

Again, thank you for your comments.


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

Rightit I have to agree with you. We are not there and cannot see it in person as he did. If you trust and have confidence in this contractor then that is absolutely the way to go. :yes:


----------



## DannyT (Mar 23, 2011)

that is not a quality job but it's your house. if you friend thought that was an ok job then his idea of quality and my idea of quality are two different things.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

Right! What he^ said:yes:

Amendment
Looking at the pic, this is what I would think, maybe it is a bad pic


----------



## rightit (Mar 5, 2011)

DannyT said:


> that is not a quality job but it's your house. if you friend thought that was an ok job then his idea of quality and my idea of quality are two different things.



From my OP, it should be obvious that the quality of the job was in question. In fact, 'not the best, not the worst' implies average, give or take.

As far as my friend, I doubt many surpass his standard of quality and integrity. I've not placed my trust in his opinion lightly. That the seams stay put is my primary concern. A coat of First Coat Primer should handle the rest, and even knock down the texture to the light texture I asked for. 

I appreciate your response, but the friend gets the final word for the above stated reasons plus one: He was actually in the room.


----------



## DannyT (Mar 23, 2011)

then why ask anybody here their opinion if you were gonna do what your friend said anyway? that job isn't anywhere near average.
use eggshell paint it will last longer and be washable.


----------



## rightit (Mar 5, 2011)

chrisn said:


> Amendment
> Looking at the pic, this is what I would think, maybe it is a bad pic


It's tough to get a fix with a forum image. It's really not a great job, and that's disappointing, as I appreciate quality work. However, as mentioned, the taped seams were my primary concern, and the First Coat Primer (sprayed _and_ rolled by a following helper) should take care of any uneveness.

I should also mention that finding a contractor who really cares about his work is a rare find. I've done 80% of this job myself because of that. Of the few outsiders I've had in (for the permitted trades and what I couldn't handle), I've only been happy with one or two.

Having owned and operated an A/C business for close to 30 years, I've always tried to take integrity in my work and give the customer more than expected. My experience with this reno (first time I've used "outsiders" for anything) has opened my eyes to what people go through when allowing workers into their home. I think that for a large percentage of people, dealing with contractors is a nightmare.


----------



## rightit (Mar 5, 2011)

DannyT said:


> then why ask anybody here their opinion if you were gonna do what your friend said anyway?



Actually, I asked here first. Based on the opinions here, I called in 'my friend'. Yet somehow, what most would consider prudent, you seem to imply is unreasonable.




> that job isn't anywhere near average.


 
I have to say, it's a bit difficult to place confidence in your assertions when they are stated with such an arrogant tone. 




> use eggshell paint it will last longer and be washable.


 
I'm looking into a quality scrubbable flat. I hear it hides imperfections better and a quality brand should last (I also hear that some have a 'no fade' guarantee)


http://www.hirshfields.com/paint/paints_bm_matte.html


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

rightit said:


> It's tough to get a fix with a forum image. It's really not a great job, and that's disappointing, as I appreciate quality work. However, as mentioned, the taped seams were my primary concern, and the First Coat Primer (sprayed _and_ rolled by a following helper) should take care of any uneveness.
> 
> I should also mention that finding a contractor who really cares about his work is a rare find. I've done 80% of this job myself because of that. Of the few outsiders I've had in (for the permitted trades and what I couldn't handle), I've only been happy with one or two.
> 
> Having owned and operated an A/C business for close to 30 years, I've always tried to take integrity in my work and give the customer more than expected. My experience with this reno (first time I've used "outsiders" for anything) has opened my eyes to what people go through when allowing workers into their home. I think that for a large percentage of people, dealing with contractors is a nightmare.


 
Don't bet on it:no: That primer will help but it is not designed to fill in gaps and such and it is not a very good sealer either. Not that I am questioning you're"contractor" friend but the particular primer is no where near top quality ( in my lowly painters opinion):whistling2:


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

rightit said:


> Actually, I asked here first. Based on the opinions here, I called in 'my friend'. Yet somehow, what most would consider prudent, you seem to imply is unreasonable.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ben Moore matte is a good choice:thumbsup:
eggshell finish on a texture? not so good:no:


----------



## rightit (Mar 5, 2011)

chrisn said:


> Don't bet on it:no: That primer will help but it is not designed to fill in gaps and such and it is not a very good sealer either.


The plan is: Benjamin Moore store - First Coat Primer, then primer, top coat, top coat. Of course, I will be soliciting BenMoore guidance also.

Also, I don't really have any 'gaps' to fill in (the corner zoom shot is hairline). 



> Not that I am questioning you're"contractor" friend...


Just for clarification, I don't condition everything on my C.F.'s opinion. I place a lot of trust in what he says based on years of knowing him and recognizing his expertise and integrity. My earlier objections were based on that poster's bafflingly adamant assertions based on a few photos vs the opinion of a justifiably trusted CF who is on the job, running a hand down the seams, seeing it from different angles.






> but the particular primer is no where near top quality ( in my lowly painters opinion)


So...given that the mud/tape issue is resolved to my satisfaction, what painting process would you suggest for the job? And are you saying that there is a different brand of a FCP product that you would consider acceptable?

(thx!)


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

rightit said:


> The plan is: Benjamin Moore store - First Coat Primer, then primer, top coat, top coat. Of course, I will be soliciting BenMoore guidance also.
> 
> Also, I don't really have any 'gaps' to fill in (the corner zoom shot is hairline).
> 
> ...


Well, since you asked, I would put a coat of BM's Fresh Start and 2 coats of Aura on it. Expensive? yes, but it is VERY nice paint. Or you could go down a notch and just use Regal


----------



## rightit (Mar 5, 2011)

chrisn said:


> Well, since you asked, I would put a coat of BM's Fresh Start and 2 coats of Aura on it. Expensive? yes, but it is VERY nice paint. Or you could go down a notch and just use Regal


I'll definitely look into that. Budget is starting to groan. so I've already surmised that Regal is the choice. 

I'll post back after the job with the results.

Thanks!


----------

